# Looking at a 2005 Scout 185 Sport Fish



## darenwh (Sep 13, 2013)

Comes with Yamaha 115 fuel injected 4stroke (2004) for 15K.  Looks to be in excellent shape with a great AL trailer. Any thoughts on this brand, model, and price?  Test ride seemed excellent. Will have a tech check engine of course though it ran great. 
Thanks, Daren


----------



## seastrike (Sep 14, 2013)

scout makes a very nice boat. i always think of them as a premium.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2013)

I have one that is older "97 model and it is a very good boat.  Mine has two stroke.  Floats like a cork!  very fuel efficient fit and finish is way better than most others.  I just bought a Pathfinder, and I think I will really like it as a fishing craft, but have not yet decided to sell my Scout yet!  Pathy is 22 footer so is roomier.  That is why I bought it.  Just Sayin'.


----------



## darenwh (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's. Is the price a little high?  Nada indicates retail should be $12245.00.  Not sure if they are asking too much or not.   Motor has 100 hours and has mainly been used by a bass fisherman so hours are understandable.  You know, get to your fishing area then use the trolling motor to fish.


----------



## darenwh (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, I have only been fishing in salt once but have fished Lake Michigan extensively so can handle a boat in heavy water if needed. I still won't go out to far in that boat and will pick days carefully. 
Pine Nut, I hope you enjoy the Pathy...


----------



## seastrike (Sep 14, 2013)

sounds like a good price to me.... i have an pathfinden 22 with  a yammi f 150 and the 150 already has 104 hours in 1 year


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think the book is too near right on Scouts and Pathfinders.  Used ones are not that easy to come by.  Book on mine, a '97, is between 4500 and 5500, but I will be asking 8500 or so.  Couldn't find one at all on Craig's list.  Grady White was ranked # 1 in salt water boats and Scout is a close second.  Good boats and strong light weight hull.


----------



## darenwh (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok, thanks. Am still considering but may get the scout in next few days if it is still there. 
Tight lines,
Daren


----------



## darenwh (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, I'll be picking her up after work...  

Here is a pic, it was dirty at the time but it will clean up very well.  

I had the motor and boat checked out by a local marina.  The motor actually only has 88 hours on it and is in excellent condition.  It's very clean under the cowling.  The current owner made the mistake of parking it outside under some trees for a few days but cleaning it up shouldn't be a problem.  He did a general cleaning (after pic) and I will go over a few small spots a little better after I get her home.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 18, 2013)

congrats! you won't be disappointed!


----------



## darenwh (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks,  My wife said I can't sleep in her tonight...  Well, she wanted me to come in as I would have spent a while out there with the boat just getting to know the new boat better.  I'm thinking about naming this boat.  Consider the name "Castaholic" as taken.  I have a whole week off next week so I will have to put some fish in for the first time.   Can't wait.  

Daren


----------



## jaybro28 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice looking boat!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks good, and I'll bet you like it.


----------



## darenwh (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks all, I suspect this boat and I will have many years together.


----------



## darenwh (Sep 30, 2013)

Got the new scout all rigged up over the last week.  New 80# thrust Minn Kota Riptide w/Copilot and 60" shaft is mounted.  That trolling motor is slick as can be.  Love Spot Lock, Autopilot, and Cruise Control.  All great features.  Used it over the weekend in freshwater.  Very happy I got the 60" shaft for the TM as the 56" would have been an issue if used in any type of waves.  Boat runs great and handles boat wake very well.  Best ride I have ever had on a boat of this size.  Cannot wait to get it in the salt.  May even take a week off next week to take it out in the salt down in Panama City area.  Wife would love to spend some time swimming and we would do some fishing as well.    Oh well, just wanted to give a quick update.  

Daren


----------



## Chum (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice!  Looks like something I would like to have parked at my house!


----------



## darenwh (Oct 1, 2013)

One thing I don't want to see is it parked any more than necessary.  Gotta get the bottom wet or it's not worth having...


----------



## Chum (Oct 3, 2013)

darenwh said:


> One thing I don't want to see is it parked any more than necessary.  Gotta get the bottom wet or it's not worth having...



^^^Agreed!!!  Get it wet and slimy and keep it wet and slimy!!!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new Boat, Scouts are great.  I am sure you will have a lot of fun with her


----------



## darenwh (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks to all. Now I just need to start learning navigation and fishing in the salt.


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 3, 2013)

Good looking boat buddy!


----------

